
We'll build a free MVP for you - mirceasoaica
https://www.getafreemvp.com/
======
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Also, voting rings will get your accounts and sites banned from Hacker News.

------
mdekkers
No "about us". No names. "send us your business idea". No link to the blog or
github repo.

~~~
altern8tif
Red flag.

------
donclark
"We'll publish a blog post for each app we launch, detailing the development
process and the business it was built for."

Is this blog already up and running? If so, what is the URL? (I am curious to
see what they have done so far)

"The code we write will be published as a public repository on GitHub."

I could not find the account on GitHub (if there is one already started).
Could you provide the URL please?

------
bambax
> _How much does it cost? - > We don't take any money / equity from you_

> _You can support our initiative by donating_

No offense but this is a bit absurd. Either you need money or you don't. If
you do need money, _make it easy for businesses to pay you_ by providing
something for a fee, with a proforma.

Donations are very difficult / impossible to do for small businesses (probably
your core audience).

~~~
mirceasoaica
Donations are not the main CTA. If you want to support the initiative you can
donate. We don't need money to build the MVPs for people but if we get
donations we might convince other devs to join (they would get paid).

------
sunwooz
I'm guessing this serves as marketing for their consultancy business? If it
is, it's a pretty fun way to go about it.

------
awjr
In principle ideas are 'cheap' and execution is everything. By publishing the
MVP to github, are you simply enabling competition?

~~~
mirceasoaica
If you don't want competition then you have to pay for the execution

------
anindha
Do you have portfolio? I find it hard to believe anyone serious would send you
an entire spec for their product.

